# Turks and Caicos Cubans



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

Did a search and couldn't find much. I am going end of September. Is there a reputable place to get Cubans there?

Thank you


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

E-Mail marisol3c (at) yahoo (dot) com and jpmccc (at) yahoo (dot) com. They are the the contacts for Caribbean Cigars Corp., and supply to the Turks and Caicos.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You really would be better off to purchase what you want before you leave home. Cubans in ports and areas are tourist traps and they will charge accordingly. You also run the risk of buying from an "unconfirmed" vendor and then you would be out money and a fake to boot. I always take my cigars when I travel and have never had an issue and I travel all over the world.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Another option is to order cigars online to be shipped to your hotel (if you will be staying at one), though technically still illegal, its much safer, and probably cheaper.


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess I am a little confused over some of the answers. The reason I am looking to buy Cubans in Turks is they are legal to buy there. Am I correct on that? I am in America and I don't have access to Cubans to bring to Turks with me. I figured while I was there I would try a few. I heard a lot of countries have authorized dealers that sell them making it easier to know they are real. 

I have had a few Cubans in the past and they tasted bad, or at least no better than an inexpensive non Cuban. I am guessing they may have been fakes. I just wanted to smoke a few there that were real to see if they taste better than the rest or if it is just something we can't get is more desirable.. 

Thank you for all the replys...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I looked and could find no LCdH shops there. You may be able to find legit Habanos in the Duty Frees but that is not 100% reliable either.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Yellowfever said:


> I guess I am a little confused over some of the answers. The reason I am looking to buy Cubans in Turks is they are legal to buy there. Am I correct on that? I am in America and I don't have access to Cubans to bring to Turks with me. I figured while I was there I would try a few. I heard a lot of countries have authorized dealers that sell them making it easier to know they are real.
> 
> I have had a few Cubans in the past and they tasted bad, or at least no better than an inexpensive non Cuban. I am guessing they may have been fakes. I just wanted to smoke a few there that were real to see if they taste better than the rest or if it is just something we can't get is more desirable..
> 
> Thank you for all the replys...


You have all the access you want. The answers are saying order them from Europe or somewhere. Much cheaper and more reliable than buying on vacation. There is no La Casa del Habanos in Turks and Caicos, so your chances of finding real Cuban cigars there are slim to nothing, pretty much. I wouldn't risk my money.


----------

